# Estação metereologia MF/INRA abandonada…



## Toby (15 Jul 2017 às 06:53)

Incrível!! 
Um francês comprou um terreno e descobriu uma estação metereologia abandonado!! 
As últimas medidas datam de 2010.
Por possibilidade a pessoa quer entregar-o em função.
Com a ajuda apaixonados do projeto de renovação é lançado.
Qual desperdício… olhar o material!!

















https://www.google.be/maps/place/63...0x811b364f6fd29869!8m2!3d45.683566!4d2.841535


----------



## rbsmr (19 Jul 2017 às 03:11)

Acho que encontrei mais uma no Vimeiro, Torres Vedras mas esta está em terrenos públicos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2017 às 06:27)

Compartilha-se? Tomo o pluviômetro


----------

